
I quit my job at the start of the pandemic to launch a company - Reedx
https://theprofile.substack.com/p/i-quit-my-job-at-the-start-of-the
======
adolph
The wonderful optimism of the author reminds me of last night's Venkatesh Rao
thread on brain calibration:

[https://twitter.com/vgr/status/1297743621777580034](https://twitter.com/vgr/status/1297743621777580034)

